# Fluch der Karibik: Kehrt Jack Sparrow doch zurück?



## Darkmoon76 (3. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fluch der Karibik: Kehrt Jack Sparrow doch zurück?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fluch der Karibik: Kehrt Jack Sparrow doch zurück?*


----------



## Basileukum (3. März 2020)

Natürlich, es geht nicht um Qualität oder einen gewissen Stil, es geht einfach um das melken der Konsumkuh. Aber die braucht das auch, schließlich will man ja was erleben, nachdem man den ganzen Tag im Hamsterrad seine Runden gedreht hat. 

Deshalb geht es auch mit Star Wars immer weiter oder Star Trek usw., auch andere Franchises. Schröpfen, schröpfen, Schekel machen.

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn ich Metzger bin und die Viecher rennen mir die Tür zum Schlachthof ein, um reinzukommen, sich selbst dabei noch über den Haufen trampelnd, dann werde ich doch auch nicht zum veganen Apostel.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2020)

Fluch der Karibik oder Jack Sparrow ist wie Harry Potter ohne Harry, der Hobbit ohne Hobbits und die Skywalker Saga ohne die Skywalker, irgendwie unvorstellbar. Er ist halt das Aushängeschild der Piraten-Reihe

wobei ich eigentlich finde das Teil 5 ein schöner Abschluss war. Alle Flüche gebrochen, Jack hat die Pearl, Barbosa fand seinen Frieden und rettete seine Tochter, Will ist nicht mehr an die Dutchman gebunden, da auch das ein Fluch war.


----------



## LostViking (3. März 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wobei ich eigentlich finde das Teil 5 ein schöner Abschluss war.



Ist doch egal was die Fans finden! Das Geld muss fließen! 
Die Hollywood Klatschpresse geiert sicher auch schon wie verrückt auf Depps nächsten Film, was sich da alles am Set ereignen kann!


----------



## Rookieone (3. März 2020)

In der Post-Credit Szene von Teil 5 war ja ein Schatten von etwas Davy Jones ähnlichen in seiner verfluchten Gestalt zu sehen. Wer weiß, ob da nicht noch was übrig ist?


----------



## Martina (3. März 2020)

Bitte nicht – es wurde immer schlechter


----------



## Loosa (3. März 2020)

Da fällt mir auf, dass ich den Abschluss noch gar nicht gesehen habe. Danke für's Spoilern!  
Bin da bei Martina. die Filme wurden immer schlechter. Nach Teil 2 kann man sich ansehen, aber... *pfff* nach Teil 3 oder 4 war bei mir die Luft raus. Vielleicht mal im Stream.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2020)

Man hat halt 2x dem Absprung verpasst, neben Teil 5 war ja auch Teil 3 bereits ein runder Abschluss (Davy Jones und East Indy Company besiegt, Will steuert die Dutchman mit seinem Vater an der Seite, Elisabeth hat einen Sohn, Barbossa behält die Pearl und Jack tuckert mit ner Nuss-Schale weg, mit der gemopsten Karten zum Jungbrunnen) 

Und zur Post-Credit Szene:

Davy Jones wieder zurückzubringen, noch dazu in der Krakenform, fände ich doof, denn wie gesagt, durch den terstörten Dreizack sind alle Flüche weg, ergo ist die Krakenform schon mal an sich doof, weil das ein Fluch war, zudem wurde sein Herz erstochen und er ertrank im Ozean, genau wie Salazar und Barbossa (letzter durch Selbstopferung um die Besatzung der Pearl und primär seine Tochter zu retten)


----------



## Frullo (4. März 2020)

Wie viele Teile von Police Academy gibt es? Ah, ja, sieben! Da haben die Piraten ja noch eine Menge Zeit, bevor sie die Segel streichen müssen


----------



## MichaelG (4. März 2020)

Kann mir einen Film mit Jack Sparrow wo er nur eine Nebenrolle hat gar nicht so richtig vorstellen. Entweder man läßt es ganz oder macht es Richtig. Aber nicht so halbe Dinger.


----------



## Martina (4. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kann mir einen Film mit Jack Sparrow wo er nur eine Nebenrolle hat gar nicht so richtig vorstellen. Entweder man läßt es ganz oder macht es Richtig. Aber nicht so halbe Dinger.



Wird dann wie beim Titel Birds of Prey


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kann mir einen Film mit Jack Sparrow wo er nur eine Nebenrolle hat gar nicht so richtig vorstellen. Entweder man läßt es ganz oder macht es Richtig. Aber nicht so halbe Dinger.



Fluch der Karibik ist doch eine Disney IP.
Da sie ja die Freuden des Serienformats (Mandalorian) mit ihrem neuen Streamingdienst entdeckt haben, könnten sie das ganze doch auch als eine Art Miniserie veröffentlichen, die sich auf Jack Sparrows kleinere Abenteuer fixiert.
Denn wenn ich mir mal so die Fanbase ansehe, rennen doch die meisten Leute "gefühlt" wegen Johnny Depps Rolle rein (ok ok, ich hör schon die wütenden Schreie der weiblichen (und männlichen) schmachtenden Orlando Fans - also nicht nur wegen Johnny Depp!)
Hätte gerade für ihren Streamingdienst den Vorteil des Pullfaktors.


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2020)

Für mich gehört Jack Sparrow in eine Hauptrolle bei der IP. Als Miniserie könnte ich mir PotC allerdings auch sehr gut vorstellen. Hauptsache es wird besser als Teil 4 und 5.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2020)

Die Abenteuer des jungen Jack Sparrow ala Young Indy hätte was als Miniserie, vielleicht auch noch mit einem jungen Barbossa und Stiefelriemen Bill Turner.


----------



## EddWald (6. August 2021)

Jonny Depp ist seit langem bei mir durch. Das 21. jhd bekam ihm nicht als Schauspieler. Was waren das noch Zeiten mit Edward, Ed Wood, Dead Man oder auch Arizona Dream, Don Juan, Benny und Joon, Gilbert Grape. Ab dem neuen Jahrtausend kam irgendwann nur noch gewöhniches Profit Kino. Als Jack Sparrow war er gerade mal im ersten Tiel lustig genug um den Film zu Ende zu schauen. Im zweiten Teil kam mir die Rolle schon vor, wie ins Shema F gepressst.

Also egal ob mit oder ohne den Depp. Ich werds gekonnt ignorieren.

EDIT Huch, das Thema is ja uralt. Wie bin ich denn da hin gekommen^^


----------



## Rory2 (18. August 2021)

EddWald schrieb:


> Jonny Depp ist seit langem bei mir durch. Das 21. jhd bekam ihm nicht als Schauspieler. Was waren das noch Zeiten mit Edward, Ed Wood, Dead Man oder auch Arizona Dream, Don Juan, Benny und Joon, Gilbert Grape. Ab dem neuen Jahrtausend kam irgendwann nur noch gewöhniches Profit Kino. Als Jack Sparrow war er gerade mal im ersten Tiel lustig genug um den Film zu Ende zu schauen. Im zweiten Teil kam mir die Rolle schon vor, wie ins Shema F gepressst.
> 
> Also egal ob mit oder ohne den Depp. Ich werds gekonnt ignorieren.
> 
> EDIT Huch, das Thema is ja uralt. Wie bin ich denn da hin gekommen^^


Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Ihnen übereinstimme. Obwohl ich gehört habe, dass sie beabsichtigen, Margot Robbie in Fluch der Karibik 6 zu spielen und Johnny Depp auszuschließen oder ihn als Schurken zu besetzen


----------



## Vordack (18. August 2021)

Rory2 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Ihnen übereinstimme. Obwohl ich gehört habe, dass sie beabsichtigen, Margot Robbie in Fluch der Karibik 6 zu spielen und Johnny Depp auszuschließen oder ihn als Schurken zu besetzen



Margot Robbie als Jack Sparrow? Cool


----------

